# Which clinic which doctor  PCO



## Mtwitter (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello everyone. I'm new here and I really would like the expertise of experience from everyone here. I don't live in the UK anymore but have come over to have IVF in London where I was living for 20 years.  I am turning 40 and am on the road to having IVF. I am a singe woman and have the support and love of my family and friends in undertaking this next step. 

I wanted to ask where you would recommend and with which doctor, in London. I know it's a totally personal thing but I just feel so overwhelmed by what's online. IVF clinics seem to be a lucrative business, I'm under no illusions. The donor thing also scares me. The fact that one donor can have up to 500 children 😳  Is this really the only option out there? 

I am going to go to the Lister Clinic for my first consultation with a doctor called Vivian Rittenberg and then I guess more will be clear. Anyone been to her? I may go to another clinic to get another consultation but If anyone has some advice for me I would really appreciate it


Any and every comment welcome.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello, welcome to FF 

I would recommend the London thread: there is a chat thread for people going o the Lister which may help you. There is also a London Clinic Choice Chat thread which may be worth reading through http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=270962.0

There is also an area for single ladies which is great for getting support from people going through similar experiences http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=403.0

Good luck xxx


----------



## Mtwitter (Mar 16, 2018)

Thank you so much for pointing me in a direction. I was spinning. I'll go and check these sites out now. Blessing to you xxx


----------

